# 29G African Tank



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Hello all, i started a tank its been three weeks of starting my 29 gal tank and my readings have been at a steady level for a week 
I have 20lbs of gravel lava rock along with a other rock some silk plants driftwood that has a alot of white stuff
My water is cloudy 
And last night introduced 3 baby africans as recomended bt the local fish store the 3 fish which have been doing great so far but idk if its a smart move cause i dont want to harm the little guys

Idk how to post pics but maybe someone can direct me to how i can do that so you can see

Thanks guys your imputs would be much appreciated

8.2 ph

.25 ammonia 
0 nitrites 
0 nitrates 
80 temp


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

Check the link in my signature for Posting Pics instructions.

The cloudy water may be a result of a bacterial bloom which is not harmful in itself and common in newly set up tanks.

What is concerning is the lack of nitrate in the tank which is often a sign the tank hasn't cycled yet. For a better understanding of the cycling process, check the link in my signature. A cycled tank usually shows zero ammonia and nitrite and some level of nitrate.

Did you use any kind of bottled bacteria product or mature filter media to initiate the cycling process in your tank?


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Hey thanks for the info

Yea i used api quick start and stress coat today


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am hoping the 3 baby Africans are Brichardi from Lake as they will make a nice stocking in a 29G! Welcome to Cichlid-forum!


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Yes they are brichardi


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Make sure to keep good movement on the surface. Many hobbyists believe that the bacterial bloom that causes cloudy water also depletes dissolved oxygen.

Other than that...completely benign and should only last a few days at most.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Im planning on heading to the local fish store to see about power heads and or wave makers
What u guys think?.
I have a bubble wand but only one half of the tank is showing any movement in surface even with air valve completely open
Its a 29gal tank what u guys think i should invest in


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What is your current filter, brand and model is helpful?


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Im using a aquaclear50
I would like to post a pic but yet to figure out how to do sk


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Posting Pics instructions.

The AC 50 is a bit small IMO to accomplish good circulation in a 30" long tank, especially if you have some rock structures. I'm not a fan of power-heads or circulation pumps because they are so obvious in a tank but a lot of people do utilize them. I would consider adding another Aquaclear filter, probably the AC70. The combination of both should provide good coverage and agitate the water surface well.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

AC70 = perfect filter for that tank. I even use them on 20s.

Half of the tank showing surface movement is probably more than adequate. Even your AC50 likely provides a good amount (even more if you drop the water level a tad). I just would want to err on the side of caution until the cloudy water clears up and the cycle is complete; though there are very few circumstances where less is more when it comes to surface agitation.

I love circulation pumps. I don't find them particularly obtrusive again a black background. I wouldn't run one with juveniles, however.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

How could i move the media from the 50 to the 70
Im assuming its different size media 
I tested my water and
Ammonia is at 0 
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 0
Ph 8.0


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The AC50 media will fit in the AC70 though the sponge will be a bit smaller. If you want to run 2 filters on the tank, just add either an AC50 or AC70.

Which test kit are you using?


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree. Adding another 50 would be even better. All your parts will be interchangeable in the event one ever breaks.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Ok i bought a 70 so ill just run the 70 next to the 50?
Api master kit


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

That'll definitely work.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Awesowe...appreciate you guys for all your input 
Also bought seachem prime and a magnet glass cleaner
It was hard holding back from buying more fish


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

-update

Tested my water with api master kit
Ammonia .50
Nitrate 20ppm
Nitrite 0
Ph 8.2
Temp 78-77

What you guys think 
I havnt done any water changes since i started the cycle 
Its been 4-5 weeks

Theres 3 brichardi and 1 synodontis there doing well from what i can tell and not doing anything weird


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd change 50%.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Ok ill be doing that 
What test readings should i look for
After i do a 50% change how often should i do a water change and how much is the recomended amount


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A 50% change should cut your ammonia and nitrate in half. I like to do 50% or more weekly. Can't have water that is too clean! Just carefully match parameters.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

So i have 2 aqua clear 50's on my 29gal

And 2 aqua clear 70's on my 50gal

A friend gave me chemi pure blue and chemi pure elite 
What you guys think about replacing carbon in the filters with these products?

Also thanks for the help guys

My ammonia read at .25 and nitrates at 20ppm


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Time for another 50% change to get nitrate to 10ppm.

I would not use the chemicals...if your system is working correctly you will not have ammonia or nitrites and you want the fish to have clean water so I want the true nitrate readings as an indicator.

No need for carbon though.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Ok cool ill be doing that tonight when i get home

Ok ill remove the remove the carbon from the 4 filters

Since theres quite some space after the removal of the carbon should i add another sponge or polyfill i have


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like to keep the sponges at the bottom and fill the rest with noodles, bioballs, nylon pot scrubbers or sintered glass biomedia.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Nice to catch the bacteria the sponges dont?
If the carbon is not needed whats its used for?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

To provide even more media for the bacteria to grow in. Carbon is useful for problems in the tank, like discoloration of the water, smells in the water and removing mediations after an illness.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

I appreciate the knowledge

So yesterday my friend droped off while i was at work a 50 gal bow front tank with a stand, gravel mixed with shells, a marineland penguin 350 with no media so i put it off to the side, a 200watt heater thats falling apart but was working last night and as i left this morning to work, the crazy part which had me having to go to the Lfs after work yesterday is the fact he also handed my wife last a cup that chinese restaurants use for wonton soup with 7 convicts and i believe from the orange patch 5 or 6 of them are female, the worst part is he handed them off to my wife and mind you she was texting me through out the whole time, the 6 out of 7 fish were layed flat barely alive and in worse condition when i got home
So i immediately when out and bought another Ac70 and Ac50 cause i had an Ac50 and 70 on my 29 as recommended here,
So when i got home 
I set up the tank and stand in a good spot 
Unboxed the 50 and 70 Ac rinsed and prepped
I washed the gravel/shell mix well
Placed gravel in and bubble wand since its a bigger tank seems like surface break would be needed so then added water treated with prime with recommended dose
(Because i was freaking out to save these fish) i treated the water also with api quick start and api stress coat all with recommended dose
Since i already had one 70Ac and one 50Ac in my 29 gal thats been running for a month and almost 2 weeks, i moved that 70Ac thats been with the 29gal for a week to the 50 gal and put the brand new 50Ac along with the 50Ac that has been there from the beginning. 
So now i have two 50Ac in 29gal and two 70Ac in the 50gal
I primed all the filters it did its thing 
Then i added the 7 convicts in the 50gal
In 30min they were getting up and moving a little 
And this morning before i left to work they were swimming pretty good 
Havnt tested my water weekend's are the only days i work so it was crazy to do all this when i work 12hr shifts so will do so when i get home and post

Any opinons and advice is always appreciated


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Ran a test on both tanks
50 gal
Ph 7.6 amm .25. Nitrite 0 nitrate 20-40 range

29gal
Ph 8.0 amm.25 nitrite.25 nitrate 20


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

(2) 70s on a 50 gallon and (2) 50s on a 29 sounds like two very perfect setups to me.

I wouldn't worry about .25 ammonia. My test kit reads that on even distilled water...I think the chart is a bit off. Higher than that = worry.

The penguin is a good reliable filter, just a little noisy. I ran a house full of them at one time. You can buy a couple cartridges and then as needed replace the blue stuff with quilt batting for pennies.

I don't mess with used heaters 

The convicts were probably starving for oxygen in the soup bowl.

I agree with DJ....skip the charcoal and the chemicals. Not needed.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Yea the cons are doing great now 
And have a heater on the way to be here tomorow 
Along with a small wave maker to make that ripple effect i like to see with the light


----------

